# Updated video of my Saunders "Wing" Wrist-Rocket slingshot review



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

The initial version of my review video of the new "Wing" Wrist-Rocket slingshot needed a few modifications, and the updated version can now be viewed here:






*Please contact Saunders directly *with regard to any questions pertaining to prices and retailers: Indeed, as some of you have pointed out, the "Wing" Wrist-Rocket is *not yet shown *(status 20 November 2017) on their product website:

www.wristrocket.com

For further details,* please call Saunders (USA) at:Tel. 800.228.1408*

Saunders Archery Co. Inc.

POB 1707
1874 14th Ave.
Columbus NE 68601 USA

http://www.wristrocket.com/contactus.php

Pebble Shooter


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Where did you get yours?

It looks like something I'd like to try.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been looking at various ways of designing slingshots and improving safety issues for a number of years, and sent Saunders some of my homemade slingshots, along with some specific technical suggestions based on my experimentation with board cuts, steel rod slingshots, and A-4 paper slingshots I designed that are capable of shooting 12 mm steel ammo and larger sizes with plenty of oomph. I have a marked preference for flat bands.

The flat band equipped "Wing" Wrist-Rocket was sent to me in return for my initiative, but also for the purpose of a review and feedback regarding my opinions on their new product - which in my opinion is top notch thanks to its innovative and unusual features.

Unfortunately, I am not informed with regard to the market release dates of the "Wing" in the US (I'm based in Europe), but I would assume that production must be in full swing right now: it should hit the market very soon indeed, and definitely is worth waiting for.

Your best bet right now might be to call Saunders for further details.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@Pebble Shooter,

Nice reward for your initiative!

I'll keep my eye peeled for the U.S. release.

Thanks!


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Available now 60 bucks USA

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's one cool looking sling shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

...with an original shooting style and the added advantage of a fully protected holding hand in terms of fork hits: well worth its money, in my opinion.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Might be a stupid question: would I be expected to release my grip on the slingshot on every shot as part of the technique?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's a neet looker but the price backed me up. That's a bit steep for a plastic slingshot.imo


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Bushpotchef: the basic idea of the "Wing" Wrist-Rocket is to eliminate wrist torsion induced during the shot release, and its adverse effects on precision linked to wrist motion of more traditional slingshots after the pouch is released. That said, traditional slingshots definitely have their merits too, it's just that the Saunders "Wing" takes a new, innovative approach to slingshot shooting.

Indeed, initially it does feel a bit unaccustomed just placing the index finger, middle finger, and thumb on the so-called "wing" extensions under the fork limbs without wrapping the other fingers around the actual lower grip (a natural tendency) when shooting, but the "Wing" tether (or lanyard) placed and secured around the wrist of the slingshot holding hand is designed to catch the very lightweight (but nevertheless sturdy) slingshot after every shot. It takes some getting used to, but I've found it to work well, along with the marked reassurance that your holding hand is fully protected from fork hits, if and when these do occur.

The "Wing" shooting mode shares similarities with archery, in the sense that your bow holding hand should be gripping the bow fairly loosely to avoid fatigue in the forearm and hand, but also to enhance stability and accuracy during the release: once again, a tether (or lanyard) is placed between the index finger and thumb to avoid the bow falling from the archer's hand after the arrow release: hence the bow swinging forward freely after the release to ensure a linear release of the arrow.

Ibojoe: price might be an issue at first sight, but considering that the slingshot is quite unique in its design, is well made (in the USA!), is very safe to use, has a very effective rapid flat band attachment system, comes with a well calibrated set of flat bands and a self-centering pouch (safety, one again), as well as a well-made ammo pouch with a belt attachment, my feeling is that the price of the "Wing" is reasonable. Other people whom I showed the "Wing" (I'm in Europe) felt that the price is reasonable.

As always, the best thing is to try a Saunders "Wing" slingshot to see whether it suits your shooting style and needs.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I am sorry but I don't see anything very innovative or unique here. Any slingshot with a well adjusted lanyard can use the archery style drop release. I have tried it and I don't really see any marked improvement in accuracy. The only difference is the bands seem to tangle more with the archery style release. Use a lanyard so you don't need to put a death grip on the slingshot. A wrist braced slingshot will do the same thing. Below is video of the archery drop for those who aren't famililar with it.





As far as the finger protection goes it's been done before. If you search you will find several example of slingshots with heavy leather guards over the finger and thumb and extending over the wrist. Jack Koehler sells a slinshot with a huge beaver tail to protect the hand. The best thing is to learn not to shoot your hand or the forks.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I am sorry but I don't see anything very innovative or unique here. Any slingshot with a well adjusted lanyard can use the archery style drop release. I have tried it and I don't really see any marked improvement in accuracy. The only difference is the bands seem to tangle more with the archery style release. Use a lanyard so you don't need to put a death grip on the slingshot. A wrist braced slingshot will do the same thing. Below is video of the archery drop for those who aren't famililar with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to have to agree with everything stated, to be honest it just seemed sort of strange to even consider. Glad to see it wasn't just my relative ignorance of archery technique that made me raise an eyebrow.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I will be picking one of these up for sure.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like it could be a conversation piece in the collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

From my perspective, it is quite innovative that a slingshot manufacturer whose product is sold in big box stores is now pushing a product with a handleless grip. I've seen my share are slingshots, but none with the signature "wings" of this model. Will I order it off the Saunders website? No.

Willl I watch Walmart for a $40 version? Yes.

Do I see myself releasing the slingshot per Olympic archery technique. No.

Will I try this shooter? Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Grandpa Grumpy: Indeed I am not aware of past designs in a similar direction to the "Wing", but I would assume that the other slingshots used for the "archery drop" are somewhat heavier than the "Wing" i.e. not really ideal in terms of dangling around on the lanyard after each shot. The "Wing" is extremely lightweight (but structurally strong), and is the result of several years of research into optimum materials to achieve this.

Personally I would not have much faith in "heavy leather guards over the fingers" when it comes to .50 cal. steel ammo zipping through, or over the slingshot forks: my fingers are running for shelter! I would assume that Saunders did their homework when it came to testing the resistance of the "Wing" Wrist-Rocket to potential fork hits - in spite of their very well designed self-centering pouch to prevent this kind of mishap.

Clearly some ideas were around a long before the "Wing" came along, but I definitely prefer using the "archery" shooting stance with a slingshot like the "Wing" that was specifically designed for that purpose: I'll stick to more traditional ways of shooting with my homemade slingshots for that very reason.

If possible, give the "Wing" a try to see what I mean...


----------

